# Mini Split Condensate Pump



## ACGUY (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a issue with condensate pump on a New Mini Split I installed want to know if others have run into the same issue and how they fixed the problem. This is a NEW installation of Mini split and pump : Purchased 4 Sauermann Si-30 condensate pumps all have failed after 3-4 days of use. Purchased a Bran New design of SI-20 multi positional pump also with the same result. All the pumps stop pushing water. Pump still runs but just bubbles in line, no pressure. This A/C Unit is a 2 ton mini split system with the length of the drain tubing is 15 feet. Has a 2 foot rise over the 15 feet length of tube. Everything works good for a few days then pump seems to stop pumping. Again this happened 5 times in a row. I can blow the water out to the drain tube easily with my mouth. the drain tube drain end is 1 foot fall so there is no suction draining the condensation water out of the line and pump (at least that I can see). This Unit is installed in 3 season room where it is very hot and humid during day. Home owner only turns it on for a few hours in evening I am sure it is 95 degrees with 100% humidity in this room when it is turned on. Maybe this little pump can not handle all the condensation this unit produces when it is so humid in the room and burns up? ANY help or ideas would be would be appreciated!


----------

